# Wyndham or Westgate



## gsarnow (Oct 18, 2010)

We can stay at either Westgate villas or Wyndham bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving....which would you recommend and why?
Thanks so much if you can help us decide.....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 18, 2010)

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek All The Way.*




gsarnow said:


> We can stay at either Westgate villas or Wyndham bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving....which would you recommend and why?


We would go with Bonnet Creek, for 2 main reasons. 

(1)  When we visited TUG friends there a couple of Januaries ago, we were _wowed_ by the niceness of the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort & the units. 

(2)  Whatever the flaws of the Wyndham timeshare company, at least it's not WestGate.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 18, 2010)

What Alan said.

I've stayed in both and would return to either, but Bonnet Creek is the better of the two. Newer, closer, and we had a unit with great views.

Sheila


----------



## richardm (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd also go with Bonnet Creek.. It is a very nice resort! There is ongoing construction, but unless you are unlucky enough to be placed right next to it, it should not cause you any issues..

You may want to avoid the tours and gifts that are offered however...


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Wyndham*



gsarnow said:


> We can stay at either Westgate villas or Wyndham bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving....which would you recommend and why?
> Thanks so much if you can help us decide.....



No question, Wyndham Bonnet Creek. 

Why? Much more up to date resort, better amenities and location, less sales pressure (and MUCH easier to ignore/avoid) and far better layout.  Avoid Wastegate for the reverse of the same reasons. There is no comparison between the two - BC wins a head to head without a doubt.


----------



## Dori (Oct 18, 2010)

Another vote here for Bonnet Creek. We have stayed at both, and BC was much nicer, although the untis aren't quite as big. Ask for a high floor in a building where you can see the Disney fireworks. They were fabulous. One night they had "duelling pianos" at one of the outdoor bars. The two fellows were terrific!

Dori


----------



## Jerry in NJ (Oct 18, 2010)

Another vote for Bonnet Creek. It is a great. Been there quite a few times and it is great.

Jerry in NJ


----------



## Keep Traveling (Oct 18, 2010)

West gate for sure.  Its way better.   

Just kidding. Bc is one of the nicest properties

KT


----------



## am1 (Oct 19, 2010)

What other places in Orlando are comparable to BC?


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the HGVCs and Vistana Villages better than Bonnet Creek, but BC has a great location.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 21, 2010)

am1 said:


> What other places in Orlando are comparable to BC?



If you decide the pay the small membership fee to become a TUG member, there are extensive reviews of most of the resorts.

There are many resorts in Orlando of very similar quality to Bonnet Creek, but BC is in a terrific location.

Sheila


----------

